Ask HN: Any recommended resources to sharpen logical thinking? - febin
======
westoncb
My advice would be to shift your focus to 1) knowledge, 2) domain-specific
practice.

There are a lot of very fundamental/general concepts that apply to pretty much
any domain you want to think in, and they can be some work to acquire, but are
also worth it. I think the greatest value I got from reading in mathematics
(especially history of mathematics) and philosophy was familiarity and
practice with some of those most general terms/concepts. Things written for
'the intelligent layperson' tend to make heavy use of these terms/concepts
(since they can't rely on the particular jargon of the field they're
describing); so you'll pick up more by reading things that fall in that
category. It's a decent bit of work depending on your background, but I'd
recommend working through Eddington's _Philosophy of Physical Science_ —if I
had to choose one. It's not too long, consistently interesting, and focuses a
lot on exactly the sort of general terms I've been talking about; e.g. there's
a chapter getting at the meaning of 'structure'.

But perhaps more importantly, people tend to underestimate how specialized
their practice is—or how little it generalizes rather. For example, if you
want to get good at writing computer programs—the best way of doing it is to
spend your time writing real computer programs like the ones you want to be
able to write well. Spending your time practicing by doing anything else will
fall short of that.

------
brudgers
Wittgenstein, _Philosophical Investigations_

------
wakeywakeywakey
Sleep, exercise.

